# New pic Baby Blue Jay



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Well, we've had our baby for thirteen days now and it's been amazing to watch his progress. He is still hand fed, although he does peck up the food that's dropped. He can fly from room to room. He still misses his landings sometimes but not nearly as much. It's really neat to see him look around until he spots a place he wants to be before he takes off. When he's resting he sits by the budgie's cage or on our shoulders, but not for as long as he used too. Guess our baby is becoming a teenager!!
This is one terrific experience!
Marjorie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Majorie, 

Wow, has he grown!!!!....he looks terrific though. That was very nice of you to give us an update and with a new picture too. Sounds like you've got things COMPLETELY under control over there and maybe he's also controlling you a bit too 

Jays make wonderful pets when hand raised as do most members of the crow family. They are incredibly smart, mischievious and extremely entertaining to watch. I myself don't have any crows or jays for pets but I've been interested in them since I was knee high to a grasshopper

It is illegal to keep them without a license as I'm sure you are aware but sometimes rules are meant to be broken  Not sure what Terry has said about this to you but I think you've got yourself a "keeper"  

Best of luck with him and thanks again for the update!


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Brad,
Hmmm..we shall see, but right now the plan is to take him to a rehabber Terry knows so she can add him to her flight cage before releasing him. But I can see that is going to be very difficult when the time comes. The dilemma is whether to keep him as a pet where he seems perfectly happy, or allow him the life he was born to. It's a struggle I'm delaying for the time being. I'm hoping the right answer will drop in my lap I suppose.
Marjorie


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beauty! I personally would keep the lil bugger, i think the two of you have grown accustomed to each others company and separation would be difficult for you both. Like Brad said sometimes rules are meant to be broke especially one as insignificant as keeping a needy bird away from his loving adopted family.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I looked at the old pic awhile ago and man has he grown!
Taylor


----------

